# Trailers without paperwork! Finally a way to get them registered.



## Mckee (Jan 10, 2019)

We have all been plagued with getting a used boat with title and the trailer has NO paperwork. Well if you live in a state like I do, New Jersey, you are screwed. Politicians in my state and others have made some ridiculous laws that make registering impossible .
*WELL I HAVE FOUND THE ANSWER. *The lovely state of Maine just requires a bill of sale. NO NOTARY needed. Yes if you have or can get a signed bill of sale from ANYONE you can get a registration for your trailer. If your trailer has a vin# the use on paperwork. If it does not give it one 17 digits.. Cost for a 1 year registration and a Maine plate and registration can then be used to transfer at Nj DMV or any DMV. For $65 you get a transferable 1 year registration and a plate. IN YOUR NAME! You do not have to live in Maine! Drive it for a year or transfer to your state immediately.
https://staabagency.com/ Great service All done by mail.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

That sounds better than the way I did it. SC doesn't have title or reg on small trailers. Florida DMV didn't like that very much. And my VIN sticker was worn completely off. I got a FL plate for it eventually though.


----------



## Taylor Cunningham (Jul 27, 2019)

Georgia can be a pain as well. All I received when I got my boat was a Title for the boat itself. No VIN for the trailer or anything. GA classifies this as a "homemade trailer". Therefore, you have to go to the tag office and pick up some paper work and take it home, call an LEO and have them sign off saying that they cant find a VIN. Take said paperwork back to tag office and get a new VIN plate and some more paper work and take it back home. Attach VIN to trailer and call an LEO back out to have it verified and signed off on. THEN back to the tag office for the 3rd and final time to purchase a tag.


----------



## Mckee (Jan 10, 2019)

works great used staab twice


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mckee said:


> We have all been plagued with getting a used boat with title and the trailer has NO paperwork. Well if you live in a state like I do, New Jersey, you are screwed. Politicians in my state and others have made some ridiculous laws that make registering impossible .
> *WELL I HAVE FOUND THE ANSWER. *The lovely state of Maine just requires a bill of sale. NO NOTARY needed. Yes if you have or can get a signed bill of sale from ANYONE you can get a registration for your trailer. If your trailer has a vin# the use on paperwork. If it does not give it one 17 digits.. Cost for a 1 year registration and a Maine plate and registration can then be used to transfer at Nj DMV or any DMV. For $65 you get a transferable 1 year registration and a plate. IN YOUR NAME! You do not have to live in Maine! Drive it for a year or transfer to your state immediately.
> https://staabagency.com/ Great service All done by mail.


Felony.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

fjmaverick said:


> That sounds better than the way I did it. SC doesn't have title or reg on small trailers. Florida DMV didn't like that very much. And my VIN sticker was worn completely off. I got a FL plate for it eventually though.


FL is just bill of sale. No titles for trailers under 2,000 lbs.

But yes, any out of state is going to send up red flags due to stolen trailers.


----------

